# Clamp to hold string while serving to eliminate twist



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

heres on i done http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1784771 deer eliminator made one too do a search of his post and you should be able to find it


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

we used to use the little jon string holding bar. It does require a hand to hold it but it worked well.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you guys. That was just what I was looking for and. Deer Eliminator's is what I had seen in the past and flag I really like how your fold out of the way. Maybe I'll do a little hybrid of the two. Here's Deer Elimiator's if anyone else was wondering. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1796865&highlight=string+holder


----------



## glrjola4 (Feb 2, 2006)

when u say "serve at higher tension" .... how many pounds on the serving device ???


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I made mine out of 3/16" x one inch flat bar stock with three holes drilled in it and roll pins driven through the holes to "grab" the string.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

This is what I came up with after about 15 minutes wandering around Home Depot. It was cheap but if I were to do it again, I would have made it out of heavier material. It works well though.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

glrjola4 said:


> when u say "serve at higher tension" .... how many pounds on the serving device ???


According to my scale, 6-7 lbs.


----------



## glrjola4 (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks.. almost the same i always use around 8 !!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

I wonder what all the people with auto servers use??????


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

here is the one Hutch built and posted on the DIY forum
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1796865


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got a identical setup as hutch's and it works pretty good


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

glrjola4 said:


> thanks.. almost the same i always use around 8 !!


8lbs ?..... I would think that would literally strangle the livin ba jesoos out of the strings I build, let alone twist the poop right out of them? I must be missing something. no offence intended! Just asking?


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I use a set of nock pliers ground down with a 1/2" length of clear plastic tubing with a split.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great info!!! In the process of making automan's "El Cheapo Deluxe". All the info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey, my name is being mentioned and my ears were itching. :mg: 
Huntinsker Looks good! Helps out a lot on longer strings. I like the idea of not having to hold the strings while using a Nw spinner. I modified my Nw spinner and I use an electric drill and in 50 seconds I can do 20 inches of serving. That's moving really fast and its really smooth. 



Hutch


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's a simple one. Spring loaded clamp that rotates on a dowel, corrigated rubber that contacts the string and, a plastic thumb nut with a hole to accomodate an allen wrench.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Deer Eliminator. It does help a lot on the longer stuff. I also put it on the outside of my posts and have it hold my tag ends while laying out my bundles. Works great for both purposes. Vortex69 those are sweet. Super simple and I bet very effective.


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

With and a server that spins the string you dont have the problems that you have when you spin the tool around the string.with my htm i can serve at a lot more tension on the tool than i could when i was spinning the tool around the string


dwagoner said:


> I wonder what all the people with auto servers use??????


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I use these:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_96054-281-5...1&currentURL=?Ntt=irwin+quick+grip&facetInfo=


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

flag said:


> With and a server that spins the string you dont have the problems that you have when you spin the tool around the string.with my htm i can serve at a lot more tension on the tool than i could when i was spinning the tool around the string


ya i have server too....done with hand spinning serving forever THANKFULLY..... HA


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

I built a set like hutches and must say of the different servers and ideas I've tried, the posts helped me the most...go figure the cheapest thing I use works the best lol...an auto twister/server would be nice but I just can't seem to pry my money outta my wifes grasp to get one...I am however looking at getting a viperx moto server...I used a friends a lil while back and these lil things are the cream of the crop compared to other moto servers...as for now the lil jon winder is my goto server,and combined with the posts at each end its almost unbeatable imho...


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I have built strings on our new HTM's @ 8 lbs serving tension, 300-350 lbs. string tension and 2000 RPM and have absolutely no issues!


----------

